# Brambles



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

My brambles


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Such eyes!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the nice reply. I would be lost without my brambles .


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Brambles is a real beauty.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks so is yours .all cats have some cuteness about them .shes in bed allready moving inch by inch shoving me to the side lol


----------



## Marge Taylor (Feb 24, 2017)

Black cats are the best. Ok ok all cats are the best!


----------



## SasMeg0762 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pretty girl and the name Brambles suits her :Cat


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words .she has one problem keeps going for the end of her tail .i fell asleep before on bed and brambles allways comes on bed if i do .and i was woke by this scream it was brambles going for her tail she wouldnt stop .in the end i had to put a peice of cloth over her tail to stop her .upsets me to see her like that .


----------



## SasMeg0762 (Mar 24, 2017)

Poor Brambles. I am sorry to hear Brambles has this problem and that it upsets you. I hope that she stops doing it, it is a good idea to try to distract her by covering her tail.


----------



## Michelle&Bel4ever (Jul 4, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> My brambles


Hi. Brambles is so beautiful, and such a cool name! Do you have more furbabies? I would love to have dozens if I could lol. Bye, Michelle, Bel, Patch and Socks.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Those eyes... Absolutely stunning. I think I seen her in the calander picture? I've still to transfer the funds over for mine just been busy.
@LJC675 I'll get my partner to transfer online when he comes home. 
Eilidh xx


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Brambles is in there somewhere. Yep she has nice eyes


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> Brambles is in there some
> here. Yep she has nice eyes[/QUOTE
> 
> She's like a wee ball of fur. Brushing time must be fun...lol


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep she doesn't mind me brushing her ,well she drools sometimes when I'm doing it so she must like it . .but when she's had enough she walks off .she's just not good with other people she's so nervous and scared and will growel and hiss which is a bit embarrassing so i dont know how shes been treated i took her in as a stray so don't know nothing about her ..


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

once she knows people she's ok with them .all that fur doesn't help with fur balls !lol


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Ach bless her. Was she just young when you found her and took her in? She's lucky to have found you. Einstein loves getting brushed he drools a bit too, Ads on the other hand is so artful at dodging me with the brush, I've tried when she's sitting on my lap but as soon as I pick the brush up she's off. Wee bugger.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had her over 2 years she was hanging about someones garden she was matted had fleas bad stomach so I just took her. nobody came forward so I've had her ever since .no micro chip but she had been spayed well i hope so .she hasnt got pregnant in two years so shes doing good .it's a mystery


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Funny thing is she's the second cat I've found .I had my smokey a British blue I found .she followed me home one day and never left she died a few years ago with illness I swore I would never get another one after that .


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Was she pretty much tame when you taken her? I ask as my dad's partner has a wee old girl we call Nicki, she taken about two years to gain our trust. My dad built a shelter and a wee house where she can come and go. They feed her and de - flea her, but we disagree a lot as I think she would do well indoors with one of us. My dad's partner thinks she's fine but when I'm down she's all over me and hates it when I leave, I would love to take her as she's about thirteen the vet said. I just want her to be comfortable with a warm loving home.
Thank god you got both your wee fur babies in time. I'm so sorry about Smokey, she was a beauty . Maybe smokey had a wee input in helping Brambles find you from cat heaven.
God bless.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

This is Nicki, she's blind in one eye and has to use the chair to get to get home. I just want the best for her and honestly don't think it's outdoors, my dad has done a good job but it breaks my heart. I don't know if I did take her home it would cause her more distress and confusion. This is the ongoing argument between my dad's partner and I.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

That's a tough one .would your dad not let you take the cat .is there a reason he won't have her indoors?.do you mean it would cause distress for the cat your dad has .or if you took her she may not get on with your cat .if the cat is used to you she would probably be better off. niki could get on with your cat .some cats love other cats company some don't though.is niki a stray or a bit ferrel .over smoky she was tame and had been spayed so it's strange these cats have no homes .could be a lot of things to much noise maybe children playing to much with cats .or they just went loved enough.smokey was more my mums cat than mine she was devastated when we had her put smokey to sleep .we tried everything at the vets to make her better .strange thing was she hated carriers it was always my job to put her in as smokey put up such a fight lol.and the day we had her put to sleep she just slowly walked in the carrier. I knew then smokey had had enough .that's what I'm dreading over brambles going through it all again. I do hope you can come to decision over niki .


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

The issue is more, Lynn (dad's partner ) thinks that she's just an outdoor cat and she gets fed twice daily and is "fine" she also thinks if I was to take her she would be miserable as she's been "outdoor " for years. She won't take her to her own house as she has an old boy Harvey, I've been on her case many times but she won't risk Harvey. I know that mine would be fine once we integrated them carefully and safety. Nicki smells them on me when she's rubbing herself all over me, vice versa with my two when I come home from a shift they both jump up to have a good smell of her. It causes no negative behaviour from my two. Lynn loves animals but I believe that she needs more than a wee wooden house and two meals a day, she longs for contact. It's so frustrating as she's a wee old lady who just needs a home and someone who will give her the love she's lost out on. Lynn said she was feral, yes it taken two years to get to where we are but she's so tame and friendly and loves giving head buts, I think she is just a wee stray and has been cautious? 
By the sounds of it Smokey knew herself and wanted peace., she really was a beauty. Did your mum ever get another one? 
Thanks for your replies as it's good to get another person's perspective.
Many thanks.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

My mum has 4 cats from someone up the road .they were allways coming to my mums for strokes and my mum gave them a lot of attention plus food !.once you feed a cat that's it .the other person didn't really want them .they got a dog instead anyway ! .it's strange how cats know when there near the end.over niki cats definitely need attention and strokes .plus another cat would be company for her but Lynn won't let her go ?


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

She's adamant that her cat wouldn't get on, and that Nicki is a outdoor cat. Which annoys the hell out of me, everyone has their opinions on the whole outdoor /indoor situation but she was the one who took the responsibility on first to feed Nicki so it's her responsibility she sees it as. She done great I'm not bad mouthing her, but She thinks that by putting her indoors she would be miserable. I feel that she's old and her and I have such a close bond that she would be better of to live her twilight years with some comfort. They are in Greece just now so we've been feeding her while they're away, I had to promise not to cat nap her while they are gone lol. It's not like she's in any danger as the property is secure and she's too old to wander. I'm going to just have a sit down with them when there back and plead my case, could even do a power point lol. It's really not funny but feel as though if I don't laugh I'll greet (scottish saying *greet)
Glad your mum still has plenty of company then.

Many thanks again for listening and being supportive. 

Eilidh ✌


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh forgot to say she won't let Harvey her cat anywhere near outside he's completely indoor and has been for the past sixteen years, but she thinks that Nicki is feral and we've tamed her and would be cruel to put her in. It's so frustrating as we both are very opinionated and think that what we each are saying is in her best interests.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep a good chat may help to resolve the situation .has she ever tried niki indoors to see how she is .I could understand outdoors if it's just an inclosed cat garden as long as she has the run of the house aswell .or if the cat was so antisocial I could understand if it couldn't go in the house .but if it's friendly surely it would be better with you if you have a bond with it .


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had many a discussion with my mum over her cats about right and wrong .she doesn't listen about overfeeding one .then about one that keeps weeing outside the litter box .I told her what the problem could be and all I get is .mark why are you having a go at me .lol can't win . Brambles been in all day sleeping wonder if she got bad tum or hair balls .cats are such a worry .my friend says I'm to soft with her ! And I pamper her to much .


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

How could you not pamper her, they are our wee furbabies. Some people, really don't understand how strong a bond between a cat and their human can be. My friends cat died recently and an absolute ignorant clown said cheer up its only a cat. .. I was utterly gobsmacked hearing this, only a cat? 
Is Brambles any better yet or still a bit funny?? Maybe just a wee sleepy girl today, mine change from week to week some days they are literally like Tiger and others they are just so lazy, if they've been up all night chasing each other, their bushed that day. Lol.
She's so stubborn and thinks it will have a negative impact but as I said I'll persist and hopefully get old Nicki home. She craves touch when I go out with her food, she doesn't even bother for the first 5 minutes about the food just wants to rub all over me and give head buts. I can tell from your experience with your mum too, sometimes parents don't know what's best...


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

She's just ate a bit of tuna and gone outside .the problem is I don't know anything about her .age or food or health . I allways thought would bramles like another cat to keep her company but it's a good chance she wouldn't get on with them .she has things in the house to play with which a few people helped to get on this pet site which was really nice of them because I thought she was depressed or didn't have much to play with .perhaps she's just a quiet cat .lol someone came round from petforum site for a visit bluecordelia. She doesn't live far from me .brambles wasn't the most hospitable host .growling and hissing she did stop after a few seconds lol.as bluecordelia said she's a lovely cat but definitely a daddy's girl as she put it .


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

She's obviously just really attached to you and sees you as her protector. Glad she's had a wee something to eat now. She looks happy. I've always loved black cats. Really can't get over how beautiful her eyes are, she's stunning. Maybe she's just a reserved lady, till someone comes round, definitely sounds like a daddy's girl.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Was just reading through the earlier posts, sounds though she had a tough time of it before you found each other. Maybe your the only human she trusts and feels safe with. So glad she's safe and happy now. Would the vet not help with guessing her age? That's what ours done with Nicki. That's so kind that people helped out on this site. I'm so glad I found it as when I try to talk to my family about our cats or just cats in general they're like here we go again. It's nice to come on here and feel accepted.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Vet thinks she may be 6 to 10 years it's hard to tell the age .I thought it was easy looks like I was wrong .he even said she could be 4 ! .she's sleeping a lot again today could be hair ball .have to be careful near Halloween I read on Internet 7 black cats have gone missing in a villiage but other colours haven't been touched I've managed to train brambles to stay in a night she knows once that door closes she's in .lol.some people up here can be funny about cats one bloke has said he doesn't like them but he said I've done a good job with brambles .I wouldn't trust him at all .I know he threw a potato at one and hit it he told me ! .I thought if he did it to my brambles not sure what I would do .its difficult because he's an old bloke and neighbour so don't want to fall out .all ready done that with some up here .lucky brambles keeps away from him she must know


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

It may be possible with a slow introduction and plenty of space, most cats can get along in multiple cat households. 
Pretty kitty, I am partial to black cats myself.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Can't believe he threw a bloody potato! I'd have picked it up and smacked him with it regardless of age, that's terrible. When you say black cats have been missing, do you mean just not coming back as usual or being taken? 
So how's Brambles today she any better? .


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep I was disgusted myself .as I get worried over brambles being out I try to keep an eye on her .the old bloke is an idiot plus he's racist doesn't like coloured people but he's happy to have them do surgery on him when he's in hospital .some people are just imbeciles. Where I live is a bungalow because I suffer with epilepsy but I've been ok for nearly 7 years so I was allowed a bungalow. But a lot of the nice people have passed away on here .my neighbour died a month ago .plus my other neighbour last year on the other side .wish I had my own house somewhere quite with a nice field and no neighbours I would be very happy .brambles seems ok she's been eating and having mad half hour at night like shes possessed. She just got her claw stuck in a cushion so I helped her and she bit me lol not hard though.how do cats get there claws stuck is a mystery to me .why don't they just retract them ,in the end she jumped off with a mood on her with a cushion attached. Lol it came off eventually. Hope you and the cats are keeping well .


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I forgot these


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> Yep I was disgusted myself .as I get worried over brambles being out I try to keep an eye on her .the old bloke is an idiot plus he's racist doesn't like coloured people but he's happy to have them do surgery on him when he's in hospital .some people are just imbeciles. Where I live is a bungalow because I suffer with epilepsy but I've been ok for nearly 7 years so I was allowed a bungalow. But a lot of the nice people have passed away on here .my neighbour died a month ago .plus my other neighbour last year on the other side .wish I had my own house somewhere quite with a nice field and no neighbours I would be very happy .brambles seems ok she's been eating and having mad half hour at night like shes possessed. She just got her claw stuck in a cushion so I helped her and she bit me lol not hard though.how do cats get there claws stuck is a mystery to me .why don't they just retract them ,in the end she jumped off with a mood on her with a cushion attached. Lol it came off eventually. Hope you and the cats are keeping well .


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry I posted that without writing anything lol. Glad she's okay, yeah mine get caught sometimes and panic then retract. We clip ours at home, they hate it but when they realise that it's happening they just sit with the evil eye.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> I forgot these
> View attachment 328836
> View attachment 328837


That is horrendous, hope nothing bad is happening, couldn't bear to think of why people would want to do that. Really do love black cats.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't dare touch brambles claws .I tried to put a worming tablet in her mouth once it was a disaster she didn't bite me.she's just so strong to hold down and then spitting it out. in the end I found out you can buy the spot on .lol.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

We started when they were kittens and it's the ones that only take the tip off, so we don't need to worry about the nerves and blood vessels. I am terrible at trying and I emphasise the word trying. I wasn't able to give it to them whole, so I tried crushing it into their food... no joy they sensed it immediately. Now my dad or darren just gives them it whole the proper way, I can't be around during this as I find it so hard to deal with. At least Brambles is a good girl taking hers for you.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Meant taking the spot on. Is this just like the flea same method?


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep same just behind the neck .worth paying extra £1 for the less stress for her . She has advocat spot on flea and wormer .plus separate for ring worms .


----------

